# The Biggest Loser?



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey,

Where can I find the actual workouts and diets of the contestants on the Biggest Loser? From what I can figure out, the contestants are working out 4-6 hours a day but it doesn't say exactly what they are doing or what they are eating. The exercise and diet plan they recommend on the website is quite different from what they say the contestants are doing.

The results are astounding - that one guy lost 31 lbs in a week! I just wonder how he did that. He must've stocked up the day before he got there on salt or something!

B.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I really like that show.

But you know what's weird?

They never show anyone in any discomfort AFTER the workout.

Anyone who has ever done any serious weight lifting or running or stair climbing knows that especially in the beginning - you are SORE the next day. LOL

I am a runner - and I'm STILL sore the afternoon after a hard run. Or if I add more mileage or hills or something.

In this show - the first day they do some serious excercise. Then you see them at their next work out - or their next "challange". But you never see anyone doing the "oooh ooh ow ow ow" duck walk after some serious muscle burning.

I don't get that.........


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, that's the kind of stuff I'm wondering about - I know if I was pulling planes and shoving tractor tires around after years of not doing anything, I'd sure be sore the next day! 

So where do we find the 'scoop' on the show?!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

ellebeaux said:


> Well, that's the kind of stuff I'm wondering about - I know if I was pulling planes and shoving tractor tires around after years of not doing anything, I'd sure be sore the next day!
> 
> So where do we find the 'scoop' on the show?!


Me, I just wonder where I can find a gig to work-out 4 hours a day and have someone else do the cooking and cleaning!-)


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

MeanDean said:


> Me, I just wonder where I can find a gig to work-out 4 hours a day and have someone else do the cooking and cleaning!-)


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

A lady I know went to Dallas a couple weeks ago to try out for that show, but she needed a team member and didn't have one. She didn't make the cut, said she was going to try again next season with a friend.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

well , if that reality show is anything like ours was.. 
144hrs filmed = 42 min on TV

LOTS left on the cutting room floor.
in the other seasons I saw the pain and "Not being able to move" comments several times.
But they dont want to harp on that.... its supposed to be inspirational...
see the weight loss? "Wow I can do that!!"
see the pain? "Thats CRAZY!" lol


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

MeanDean said:


> Me, I just wonder where I can find a gig to work-out 4 hours a day and have someone else do the cooking and cleaning!-)


or find the time to earn some income to pay the bills


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

In college I worked out 4 hours a day 5 days a week for Track & Field. Still 10lbs overweight by the charts. Less than 18% body fat. Freshman 15 was not a problem. Then life happens.

Why isn't running after a 2 year old & goats ALL DAY the same thing?
Life is not fair.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

This is one of my observations.

The women wear sports bras and shorts to the weigh-ins and the men wear shirts down to their hips and shorts. When the women walk in, all their excess fat around their midriffs vibrate for all the world to see. You don't see any of that with the men until they remove their shirts for the weigh-in.

I think the women should wear shirts over their bras if they wish.

(But then, I want the male dancers to wear skimpy clothing like their partners on "Dancing with The Stars".)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

roger and I watched the show this week and I brought up a point.

It seems that this is ALL about pounds lost and participants get so disappointed when the scale doesn't go down fast enough. 

Well, they are working out like mad and making muscles and muscles weigh more than fat. I thik that taking measurements along with weighing in every week would be more accurate!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I do like watching this show - even the ones voted off are winners. They gain their health and their ability to do more physical activity with their families, etc. I'm not much on reality shows for the most part, but I like to watch the weight come off. If they can do it with as much as they have to lose, surely I can lose another couple pounds myself...

I'd like to see ALL the contestants from the very first season to see if they have all kept off the weight or not. They had that reunion show at the beginning of this season and almost all the contestants they brought back had regained some weight, although no one was back where they started. I'd like to know if overall, they have beaten the odds and not gained the weight back.

I wish they hadn't changed the night the show was on - I missed several weeks before I figured it out. Hope Bravo shows the series again so I can see what I missed.

edited to add - I think they should all have to weigh with their shirts on. Some of those guys need a sportsbra as much as the women, and are not that attractive without their shirts on!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I love watching this show. I don't normally watch the Reality shows but this one I enjoy. To me it is inspirational. If they can do it so can we. I wish I could lose as much as they do in 1 week. But I could never work out like they do. It looks so grinding! They must be in perfect health other than their weight. 
From what I see they are all winners! Even the ones who are sent home. 
I always watch it unless I can't be home. I have even recorded some of it lately__to watch over for inspiration.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I hang back in the shadows and read because I'm not on a diet per say. I want to lose six more pounds before November 6. I'm working on lowering my high blood sugar through weight loss and exercise. I have three weeks to go before I go back for the three month retest. I'm beginning to struggle with exercise because there's so little heavy physical work to do on the farm right now. Anyone up for a "biggest loser" workout challenge? That would motivate me to get on the treadmill or exercise bike when it's too rainy to walk.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Ever feel like a thread killer? Sorry!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

MaineFarmMom said:


> Ever feel like a thread killer? Sorry!


yeah--not a good feeling huh---oh well. what kinda challenge are you thinking about exactly. i could use some motivation to get exercising again.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> This is one of my observations.
> 
> The women wear sports bras and shorts to the weigh-ins and the men wear shirts down to their hips and shorts. When the women walk in, all their excess fat around their midriffs vibrate for all the world to see. You don't see any of that with the men until they remove their shirts for the weigh-in.
> 
> ...


Ardie--for shame, for shame :nono:


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

mare said:


> yeah--not a good feeling huh---oh well. what kinda challenge are you thinking about exactly. i could use some motivation to get exercising again.


Twenty minutes a day is my minimum. I could use a push to stay at an hour. I count any work that raises my heart rate, not just time walking or grumbling on the treadmill. Twenty minutes is enough to control my appetite. With an hour a day I dependably lose two pounds a week. Having someone(s) to be accountable to would help motivate me. I could use a kick in the backside when someone else can say "I did it, get off your butt."


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

well i dont think i could handle an hour a day. i do alot of walking at work--probably 2 hours and part of it is up and down steps or ladders. but i would like to do some muscle building exercises. probably at the most would be 20 min three times a week. wow you are alot more energetic than i am.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I could use a kick in the bum to get me going - I have a hard time going out and exercising when the weather is rainy (I'm like a cat - I hate to get wet, lol). When we had a dry weekend last week, I got out and painted trim on my house, and I could barely MOVE afterward, my buns hurt so badly! I know that means I'm sitting around too much and need to get out and move more. Let me see if I can get myself motivated to join you!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

It's raining.  Can we start tomorrow? Kidding, kind of. If it clears up this afternoon I'll get out. I'm like you. I don't like to be out in the rain, especially in October when it's cold. Ok, so 62Â° isn't cold, but it could be if I got too wet. 

My calves were sore last night. One of my turkeys died. I combined two almost finished compost piles so that I could compost the bird. I'm lacking in browns so I had to pull a lot of dead weeds. Wow. It takes a lot of work to pull enough weeds to half fill a 3 x 3 x 4 bin. 

Anyone else? It doesn't have to be "biggest loser" tough. Just moving makes a difference.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

20 min of calesthenics in your house while you watch tv will get the heart rate up enough to count. calesthenics includes crunches, situps, pushups, jumping jacks, squats, that old "bicycle" exercise where you lay on your back w/your feet up and pretend you are riding a bike, mountain climbers, ski jumps, marching in place, whatever. don't forget 5 min of stretching afterwards, holding each stretch at least 20, preferable 30 seconds.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I went hiking today with my sister. We went to the top of a mountain, rested on ledge and took a few pictures before coming back down.

View from Almanac


----------

